# Deciem Skin and Bodycare (The Ordinary, Hylamide, Niod, Chemistry Brand, Inhibitif)



## shellygrrl (Apr 12, 2017)

Here's a dedicated place to talk about the various skin and bodycare brands and products under the Deciem umbrella -- The Ordinary, Hylamide, Niod, The Chemistry Brand, Inhibitif, and White RX (not a fan of that name, personally).


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 13, 2017)

I have been trying out a bunch of The Ordinary products since last year. Unfortunately, I got an allergic reaction/broke out from several ones (hyaluronic serum, lactic acid serum, two of the Vit C ones). There are only two that I'm still using, the caffeine eye gel and the Retinoid serum. They don't do much for my skin so far, but at least I don't react to them. Still have two orders on the way: the serum foundation and the 30% peel, which initially I didn't want to get but it was an impulse buy when I needed some retail therapy.  I'm gonna carefully try it on my chin and nose only, that's where I have the most flaky skin and clogged pores, no matter what I do.


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 13, 2017)

I've had better luck so far with The Ordinary, I think. I like the oils that I've tried (argan and rosehip), and I like the hyaluronic acid. I'm kind of on the fence about the Advanced Retinoid 2%, but I am going to give it another shot (I have a second bottle on the way; after that I'll re-assess). I recently added in the 10% Lactic Acid which I haven't formed any major opinions about yet. I'm also going to be trying the Niacinamide.


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 14, 2017)

shellygrrl said:


> I've had better luck so far with The Ordinary, I think. I like the oils that I've tried (argan and rosehip), and I like the hyaluronic acid. I'm kind of on the fence about the Advanced Retinoid 2%, but I am going to give it another shot (I have a second bottle on the way; after that I'll re-assess). I recently added in the 10% Lactic Acid which I haven't formed any major opinions about yet. I'm also going to be trying the Niacinamide.


I love rosehop oil, although I haven't tried the one from The Ordinary. Forgot to mention that I've also been using the 7% glycolic toner for around two weeks and I do like that one too. It's not irritating so I'm happy, but it doesn't exactly feel gentle either. Compared to the Pixi Glow Tonic I can definitely feel an exfoliating/glowing effect with this one.


----------



## Ingenue (May 25, 2017)

Here's what I love after a month: 

NIOD Copper Isolate: OMG. You see major skin clarity in 5 days, and it just keeps getting better
NIOD Multi-Molecular Hyaluronic Acid: Love this much more than both The Ordinary and Hylamide versions
NIOD Flavanone Mud: Like a hoover for your skin without the excessive  dryness. Beware the sting. I actually look forward to it now.
NIOD Myrrh Mud: Excellent 'glow' mask

The Ordinary Serum Foundation: WHAT IN THE HELL! BEST STUFF EVER. I hate  all my other foundations now. I just got Gressa which is like a  treatment for your face (excellent skin care ingredients), but the color  and performance of this one is so much better that now I just want to  throw all my other foundations out.

Hair is Fabric Growth Support: I don't know why they call this an 'all  in one.' I still need a conditioner. BUT I had noticeable density and  strength after ONE USE. Also, beware the sting.

Hair is Fabric Anti Aging Support: I prefer this one because it smells  better and there's no sting. But I honestly love them both.


----------



## fur4elise (May 25, 2017)

Ingenue said:


> Here's what I love after a month:
> NIOD Copper Isolate: OMG. You see major skin clarity in 5 days, and it just keeps getting better
> NIOD Multi-Molecular Hyaluronic Acid: Love this much more than both The Ordinary and Hylamide versions
> NIOD Flavanone Mud: Like a hoover for your skin without the excessive  dryness. Beware the sting. I actually look forward to it now.
> ...



*Here is what I can say, in the past 2 years, **being of a certain age as well,** I have taken a serious interest in taking better care of my skin.... AND thus far, what I am doing, is indeed improving clarity, tone, fine lines, moisture, break outs, etc. I can strongly say both the Hylamide and Ordinary products I am using are making a difference. Not everything is a slam dunk, so those products once used up are being dropped out...I don't think I need the "whole kitchen sink" to continue to make improvements. **

I am thrilled to get your feedback and thoughts on NIOD...which of course is the most expensive line. I have been steering clear due to the price point and that they stopped offering coupon codes. However, I have loved using both the Hylamide and newer Ordinary over the past +2 years, so moving into NIOD territory would not be too much of a risk. The NIOD Copper Isolate is #1  on my list. 

Ordinary products in current rotation: Lactic Acid 10%, AHA 30% + BHA 2% Peeling Solution, Matrixyl, Alpha Arbutin, Buffet, Niacinamide, 100% Plant-Derived Squalane

I have the Vitamin C Suspension 23% + HA Spheres 2% on tap once I run out of my Hylamide Vit C. I would also like to try the Glycolic Acid 7% Toning Solution but I am first strongly considering purchasing the Biologique Recheche P50 Lotion.

I still do not think Deciem has mastered primers...I have tried some from Hylamide as well as the Ordinary High-Spreadability Fluid Primer and they just do not do it for me.

I am still waiting on my order (placed in April) of the Ordinary High-Adherence Silicone Primer and Coverage foundations, so I have no feedback there.


*


----------



## Naynadine (May 25, 2017)

I finally received the The Ordinary Serum Foundation a few days ago and I'm not yet sure if I like it. I got the lightest pink-toned shade, but it's not as light or pink as I expected - I can still wear it tho. But it does emphasize dry patches and pores. Maybe that's just my skin tho, because I have the hardest time finding a foundation that doesn't do that. I think I'll order their primer to see if that will improve things.

I also broke out the other day after using the Toning Solution the evening before, so not sure if I should keep using it. I did like it initially, it's definitely a good product, but my skin is super sensitive so it just might not be right for me.


----------



## Ingenue (May 26, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *
> I am still waiting on my order (placed in April) of the Ordinary High-Adherence Silicone Primer and Coverage foundations, so I have no feedback there.
> *



I just got my serum foundation this week, and I LOVE it. The coverage gets here today. I know it was a helluva wait (my order was April too) but I understand getting overwhelmed. As a small business owner, I totally get it so I am good with the wait.

I haven't used any of The Ordinary boosters because I already use all of those ingredients in my regular skincare. I was super interested in NIOD because I wanted to see if DECIEM could impress me. They did.


----------



## Ingenue (May 26, 2017)

Naynadine said:


> I finally received the The Ordinary Serum Foundation a few days ago and I'm not yet sure if I like it. I got the lightest pink-toned shade, but it's not as light or pink as I expected - I can still wear it tho. *But it does emphasize dry patches and pores.* Maybe that's just my skin tho, because I have the hardest time finding a foundation that doesn't do that. I think I'll order their primer to see if that will improve things.
> 
> I also broke out the other day after using the Toning Solution the evening before, so not sure if I should keep using it. I did like it initially, it's definitely a good product, but my skin is super sensitive so it just might not be right for me.



I was wondering about that on dry skin types because my oily skin LOVES it. It adheres to my skin and doesn't let go. But I can see how it would emphasize dryness on a drier skin type. 
OH NO about the toning solution! It's out of stock so I'm on the waitlist for it. I'm prone to breakouts so this might not be the best choice for me.


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 5, 2018)

*All Things Deciem*

*Time for a dedicated thread!

Deciem has been on the skincare & beauty scene with several product lines for a few years. Hylamide and NIOD were the first lines I became familiar with. Then bursting on the scene and "disrupting" skincare and beauty in price point came the Ordinary. Several retailers have started carrying the Ordinary...however I still purchase directly from Deciem.

Now Brandon Truaxe is taking on scent and scented products. The new line is called Avestan. I found that Avestan has a stand alone site from Deciem. It is very very cool! EDP, parfum concentre, candles, body cleanser, shampoo, conditioner, lotion, bubblebath...I am just like, WOW!


*


----------



## lenchen (Mar 6, 2018)

very interesting indeed! I'd like to check that out!


----------



## leonah (Mar 11, 2018)

I do love some products from the ordinary!!


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 11, 2018)

leonah said:


> I do love some products from the ordinary!!


 *Ooh! Do tell! Share some of your favorites.*


----------



## wheresmytea (Mar 13, 2018)

I'm on my third bottle of Buffet.


----------



## leonah (Mar 13, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Ooh! Do tell! Share some of your favorites.*



my favorites are squalane, rosehip seed oil, marula oil, matrixyl, natural moisturizing factor (something like that it's a cream either way) and EUK. I do like the peeling solution too but don't feel like it does much for my skin probably because I'm so used to acids on my skin.

I also have buffet, one of the vit C bottles, alpha arbutin, reservatrol+ferulic acid but the verdict is still out for these.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Mar 13, 2018)

wheresmytea said:


> I'm on my third bottle of Buffet.



It must be a really awesome product! I’ve had it in my cart on Sephora for a while. I have their glycolic toner & Argan oil. Is the Buffet a serum?


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 14, 2018)

leonah said:


> my favorites are squalane, rosehip seed oil, marula oil, matrixyl, natural moisturizing factor (something like that it's a cream either way) and EUK. I do like *the peeling solution *too but don't feel like it does much for my skin probably because I'm so used to acids on my skin. I also have buffet, one of the vit C bottles, alpha arbutin, *reservatrol+ferulic acid *but the verdict is still out for these.



*I just started using the Resveratrol + Ferulic Acid serum in combination with the Vit C Suspension 23%. It my attempt at finding a worthy replacement for the pricey Skinceuticals C E Ferulic. The Vit C has a "gritty" texture, so the R+F helps smooth out application.

Other Ordinary products include: 
Glycolic Acid - PM routine only

Lactic Acid - 10% - I tend to use this every other night and apply a serum immediately after to soothe.

AHA 30% + BHA 2% Peel - I too, am used to stronger direct acids. I use this once/twice a week and actually layer the Lactic 10% over it for extra punch. Also, I wear it for 20 minutes as opposed to 10. It definitely leaves my skin feeling smoother.  

I am using what is left of my Buffet but not re-ordering at this time. I am on my third bottle and not sure it's doing anything for me.

Niacinamide -  AM only - I use Vit C at night and Niacinamide does not play well with it.

I just added the Salicylic Acid to my routine and just seeing how it goes.

Overall I am very happy with my skin routine and have seen some considerable improvement over the past couple years. 
*


----------



## leonah (Mar 16, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *I just started using the Resveratrol + Ferulic Acid serum in combination with the Vit C Suspension 23%. It my attempt at finding a worthy replacement for the pricey Skinceuticals C E Ferulic. The Vit C has a "gritty" texture, so the R+F helps smooth out application.
> 
> Other Ordinary products include:
> Glycolic Acid - PM routine only
> ...



yes I have the peeling solution on for 20 min or so too but want to try their toner instead but it's always SO here. I don't know if I really like buffet. everytime I had it on (put it on during my nighttime routine) I get small breakouts or my breakouts gets worse the day after so I stopped using it a bit or as you said it didn't really do anything for me! not sure what's going on with that one since it's a bit similar to the matrixyl one but it got less ingredients in it but might be that something in buffet that my skin don't like. 

I have the vit c called ascorbyl glucoside solution 12% but have not used it so much yet because you can't use it with the EUK but it's definitely better for me without the silicone formula. I also want to try the retinol products soon too. overall I have definitely seen improvements in my skin since I got some of these products.


----------



## wheresmytea (Mar 18, 2018)

I have bought a ridiculous amount of TO stuff, but I'm still trying to figure out a routine.  I like the Lactic Acid, Marula Oil and the vampire peel 
I find Buffet to be quite soothing and seems to help keep my face hydrated during the day.  I even put some on my husband's sunburn on his neck, and he said it felt a bit better (he normally complains about EVERYTHING)  I also use a few NIOD products, but after using TO for a while, I'm finding it hard to stomach their prices


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 19, 2018)

I merged the thread started in Cosmetics Discussion into here, since most of the discussion to date is about their skincare products (mostly The Ordinary's) and not the makeup.


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 11, 2018)

Deciem to Shut Down Amidst Claims of Company-Wide Corruption, Per CEO — The Fashion Law


----------



## leonah (Oct 12, 2018)

I hope EL buys him out and gets rid of him completely because I love their products and he gets the help he needs


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 12, 2018)

leonah said:


> I hope EL buys him out and gets rid of him completely because I love their products and he gets the help he needs



Yes, that would be nice. When someone told me they were leaving Sephora, I stocked up big time lol.


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 12, 2018)

leonah said:


> I hope EL buys him out and gets rid of him completely because I love their products and he gets the help he needs



I hope so too. This drama has been going on for way too long.

There's only one TO product I still use regularly (the 30% peel mask, thankfully I have a bunch of backups) and then sometimes the Vit C powder, but I do have other Vit C products so I could do without that one. Most of the products are just too harsh for me, my skin didn't even like the hyaluronic serum and even the squalane made my face itch. I recently discovered the brand Garden of Wisdom and my skin likes their products much better. Except for the Daily Hydrator, I liked everything I've tried so far. I love the hyaluronic serum and just started using the retinol, which my skin seems to like as well.


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 12, 2018)

Update! Deciem Founder Brandon Truaxe Is Out As CEO

So if he's out... hrm...


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Oct 21, 2018)

I'm a member of a group dedicated to Deciem in Facebook and all hell broke loose when the drama started. I'm glad the products didn't really work for me, so I wasn't concerned with whatever was happening. 
The only products I like are the Rose Hip Seed Oil, the Virgin Marula Oil, the Squalane, and the 30% peel. I've tried many, many products over the last two years and while I can say that I approve of Deciem's approach to skincare, more expensive products just do the trick for me (unfortunately).


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 3, 2020)

*Reviving the Deciem skincare thread for 2020! 

November brings KNOWvember & 23% all products!*

Last November, we asked you to shop slowly. We said that skincare purchases should be based on education over impulse, and highlighted the importance of conscious consumption. For us, Black Friday no longer felt like a people or planet-friendly event, and so we closed our stores and website for a moment of nothingness. We did, however, still want to bring you a saving. And so we did something we had never done before by offering 23% off every product for the entire month.

This November, that 23% saving is back, along with a commitment to bring as much educational content to you as possible, over a month we have named as KNOWvember. By offering a month-long discount and daily education, we hope to empower people with the time and information required to buy less, but better.


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 3, 2020)

*I took advantage of the month long discount last year to purchase a few staple products from the Ordinary and to try a couple new things. 

I really like that Deciem is doing an education component and encouraging consumers to learn more about products before diving in. 

I really like the products I do use and may explore some of their newer products this go. Of interest to me is some of their skincare, specifically hands. Our hands are going through holy heck right now! And heading into winter, all the cleansers and sanitizers stripping precious moisture is a recipe for chapped unhappy hands. *


----------

